# Walnut Leaf Wine



## Vinobeau (Sep 13, 2020)

I've made Nocino and its rather nice. What about Walnut Leaf?? Forty year ago, I got a book - "Flower , Leaf & Sap Wines'' and I've made Birh Sap wine & many flower wines, but never a leaf wine! 
Has anyone made Walnut leaf Wine? Jack Keller has a recipe for it, but I was wondering if it will be a close pairing with "Water Wine", or be something to take to Shark Tank! 
Apologies to the REAL winemakers; but I find this aspect of Wine/Beverage making to be quite facinating.


----------



## salcoco (Sep 14, 2020)

I have confidence in jack Keller'a recipe giving a drinkable wine just try a gallon low risk.


----------



## Snafflebit (Sep 22, 2020)

I have a French friend who makes "walnut wine". It is actually a walnut liqueur because he uses young, green walnuts that are sliced and soaked in brandy. It is very dark and interesting. It reminds me of the various apertifs and bitters that come out of France made with lots of herbs.


----------



## Vinobeau (Sep 22, 2020)

Snafflebit said:


> I have a French friend who makes "walnut wine". It is actually a walnut liqueur because he uses young, green walnuts that are sliced and soaked in brandy. It is very dark and interesting. It reminds me of the various apertifs and bitters that come out of France made with lots of herbs.



That is called Nocino. I have a batch going right now. I use Vodka, cheap red wine, sugar, cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg & some coffee beans. 

I've read that the Walnut leaf wine is best when you use the new leaves in early spring! That is when I'll be trying it.


----------



## Ldypink (Sep 23, 2020)

Vinobeau said:


> That is called Nocino. I have a batch going right now. I use Vodka, cheap red wine, sugar, cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg & some coffee beans.
> 
> I've read that the Walnut leaf wine is best when you use the new leaves in early spring! That is when I'll be trying it.


Wow this sounds interesting delicious!


----------



## Snafflebit (Sep 23, 2020)

Let us know how it turns out Vinobeau. Will you use black walnut or english walnut?


----------

